# Nikoloz Tskitishvili on the Wovles' summer league roster...



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/wolves/timberwolves_summer_roster.html

It recently came out that he is planning on attempting to stay in the NBA for next season, and that several teams are interested in him. At least this makes the summer league a bit more interesting for Wolves fans...


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

This definitly makes summer league more interesting. Hell he might actually give us a glimpse of why he went 5th overall.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ya, I thought it was pretty interesting too. You'd think the guy would have some talent to go that high in the draft, I guess we'll see...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

His favorite player is KG. I think that is why he went 5th... Well I will be there tomorrow, and I will scout the kid, so no problems. I will get home, I got an interview at Papa Johns and then I will post my thoughts about the day's games.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

He has a good chance of making the wolves team i hope he does and he pans out and plays to his potential when he got drafted 5th overall what a steal for us then.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

As far as I know, Tskitishvili has pretty good size and athleticism. What I've seen from this guy in the league (so far) has never been enough for me to do more than lean over and ask my buddy "who's that guy who looks like Herman Munster?" I'm really not expecting much, but then I've never really noticed the guy long enough to expect anything. I know that he's been playing for three years and only once (rookie year) played more than 40 games. He's 7 feet even and weighs about 225, so hopefully he's been training and putting on weight. I don't know, if he can show something during the summer league, maybe we'll take a chance on him.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

stash him at the end of the bench and see what you get.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

What is more likley?
Skita makes the team or Sheefo gets a job at papa johns?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

After seeing what happened tonight, Skita making the team!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Any details? He was MVP of the Las Vegas summer league last year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Check out the post I made on day 1


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

I couldn't be happier about how he came out. Skeeter came out and had a great opening to his summer league, what was he 25/10? He looks bigger then the last time I saw him and I think the added size helps. If he can put games like this together regularly during summer league I think we'd pick him up to replace Eddie "Not Funny" Griffin, but it is still just Summer League. Man though, to get 20+ points off the bench from a big guy like that, wow. I was hoping this would be the guy I'd end up seeing.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The funny thing is, he played only 17 minutes....


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I came over here to see what you guys though of Skita after seeing his stat sheet from yesterday. Granted it's summer league but that's still nice to see.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

the most important stat for me is 8 for 11 shooting.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

could be a good backup.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Today he got hurt early so he finished with only 2 points, I think 1 for 3 or 4 from the field.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Today he got hurt early so he finished with only 2 points, I think 1 for 3 or 4 from the field.


Who won the knick Minny game??


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Skita forced (and missed) about 5 shots, and then went to the bench holding his hand. I was trying to find somebody from the Wolves after the game to tell me what happened, but nobody was around.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The Knicks owned. I am about to write up my day 2 thoughts...


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Any details? He was MVP of the Las Vegas summer league last year.


He tears it up in the SL but in limited time, he's never really shown anything. I know the kid can shoot the rock lights out, but I saw him in garbage minutes a couple times last year and he looked hesitant and didn't have the same shot he does in practice.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Skita forced (and missed) about 5 shots, and then went to the bench holding his hand. I was trying to find somebody from the Wolves after the game to tell me what happened, but nobody was around.


Hey were you wearing a blue shirt and carrying a backpack at the 7/16/05 games at the Target center i think i saw you there.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Skita forced (and missed) about 5 shots, and then went to the bench holding his hand. I was trying to find somebody from the Wolves after the game to tell me what happened, but nobody was around.


I know that you know now, but just as a followup, he broke a bone.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> He tears it up in the SL but in limited time, he's never really shown anything. I know the kid can shoot the rock lights out, but I saw him in garbage minutes a couple times last year and he looked hesitant and didn't have the same shot he does in practice.


I saw Skita every year in Denver. The kid just does not understand how to play basketball. His basic IQ is terrible. All he does is try to set Pick and Rolls, but he never rolls just picks everywhere. Then when he gets the ball he jacks it up.

The idea in Denver was for Skita to be a Dirk type player. He added a bunch of weight from year 1 to year 3 and that took away the athletic ability Kiki thought he had. 

His practice shot is nice, but in games he airballs layups and wanders around with a deer in the headlights look that after 3 seasons should go away. His basic understanding of the game has never developed and he had a specialty coach in Denver. 

His broken hand will take him 4-6 weeks to heal and Skita will take up a good seat on the Wolves bench, but he will never make a starting 5. Kid sucks. :clap:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah don't we all just hate when our firs round pick does terrible for us and then goes on to do good in something? Well I do not blame you.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

KG4MVP2 said:


> Hey were you wearing a blue shirt and carrying a backpack at the 7/16/05 games at the Target center i think i saw you there.


Yep, that was probably me.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Yeah don't we all just hate when our firs round pick does terrible for us and then goes on to do good in something? Well I do not blame you.


Alright man, you can have Skita. I hope he does do something in this league why not?

I have just watched him play A LOT and he does nothing. You can't see one decent summer league performance and think he's turned his career around! He had multiple good summer league games last season (MVP actually) and did jack-squat in the season. 

I'm telling you the kid can't play. You don't have to trust me, but I've seen his game, not just a meaninless one either.
Last year when he came back to Denver w/ the Warriors I was there to see him extract his "revenge" on us. He nailed a jumper and air balled a layup and a 3 ball. Kid can't play.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

No I am not saying his career has turned around or anything. Honestly he will probably never live up to the Dirk hype that he had coming into the draft, but I think he could end up being a pretty good ball player.... Like a little bit of a downgrade of Vladimir Rodmanovic.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> No I am not saying his career has turned around or anything. Honestly he will probably never live up to the Dirk hype that he had coming into the draft, but I think he could end up being a pretty good ball player.... Like a little bit of a downgrade of Vladimir Rodmanovic.


Maybe, but his IQ must improve by leaps and bounds.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

oblivion said:


> What is more likley?
> Skita makes the team or Sheefo gets a job at papa johns?


Both happened! :clap: Well I just got hired and Skita has not officially signed yet.... Sheefo Wins!!!!


----------

